# 19 Countries, 6 Months - European Tour



## 109685 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all, I'm quite new here. Sorry if this is in the wrong section...

I have just sarted a blog - www.eric-on-tour.blogspot.com - and thought some of you may be interested.

We leave in 2 weeks on our first ever motorhome trip, a 6 month, 19 country voyage around mainland Europe!

I will be updating the blog over the next 6 months as much as possible, as I really enjoy writing it.

Happy reading, James


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

jrsmith1988 said:


> Hi all, I'm quite new here. Sorry if this is in the wrong section...


Nah - it'll do in here. I was thinking about moving it to "Continental Touring Info", but I think it's more a "Trip" than that.



jrsmith1988 said:


> I will be updating the blog over the next 6 months as much as possible, as I really enjoy writing it.


Make sure you do! :wink: There are too many blogs which are left hanging in mid air. I should know - I've started most of 'em :lol:

Gerald


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

good luck fellas...

we've just come back from a 3 month tour and it was great... apart from 3 weeks of rain in the whole of France.

just thought I'd add this... it may be useful??

if you want to keep in touch with folks back home, they can call you on this global roaming sim card you won't be charged anything to receive the call, and folks back home just pay a UK mobile call.

We used it in France, Spain and Portugal
PS Most McDonalds give free wifi so if you need to take a laptop this is useful way to connect.

Good luck & have a great time.

wilse


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Great stuff...something to look forward to. Keep it coming and have a great trip.

G


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

>> 19 Countries, 6 Months - European Tour

Ambitious !

Good luck.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

So, collecting countries - You're not American are you? 

We always do six month tours but we like to get to know places really well - the last tour we did 70 different stopovers but in France - Italy - Sicily - we know them well but have left loads to explore. We will do more countries this next trip but simply because we will be on the way to Turkey. 

Six months sounds a long time but you will be amazed how quickly it goes - slowly at first then you seem to have been away a long time then there's not enough time left then you want to get home. 

We don't plan ahead simply take each day as it comes.
Don't be afraid to modify your plans - that's what MHoming is all about - freedom to choose - chase too much and you'll want a holiday when you come back.

Have a great time.

 
Keith


----------



## 109685 (Feb 3, 2008)

Superk said:


> So, collecting countries - You're not American are you?
> 
> We always do six month tours but we like to get to know places really well - the last tour we did 70 different stopovers but in France - Italy - Sicily - we know them well but have left loads to explore. We will do more countries this next trip but simply because we will be on the way to Turkey.
> 
> ...


Thanks Keith that is a helpful post. We are very much hoping to take it easy when we're away. We don't have any itinery at all and have nowhere that we need to be at any time.

It's going to be very off the cuff, so to speak, and we'll do things as we please. The only thing that we have got planned is which countries we hope to go to.

Anything could change when we're away, which is why I'm looking forward to it so much, and you're right this is the beauty of MHoming - you can do what you want when you want, with very few restrictions! 

Cheers,
James

PS. No there is definately no American blood in either of us


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

all i can say is "go for it", you are at best age to enjoy motorhoming and all the freedom it brings with it.

One suggestion lol Buy a surfboard


----------



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

Is Mike allowed to drive the Autorail as he just past the car test i thought the weight of the mohican was 3850 kg


----------

